# What is a good weight for Working/Sport Dogs?



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello All:

Just curious??!! I have seen working/sport dogs of all weights. Is this personal preference or are their advantages to some REAL thin working dogs???

Is there an ideal look/weight??


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I dunno, I just want to be able to see a rib or two when the dog is not super active and when they are working see more ribs. 

I don't want the dog painfully thin, however, my older Mal is a BITCH to keep looking like she is not a rescue case. I swear she pants and loses weight. 

Good exercise and conditioning is key as well. My dogs are just coming out of a long, really cold winter so they need to lose a few pounds as I put wieght on them since they are outside kennel dogs.....

Time to break out the four wheeler and set up the tires and what not.....it will take a couple of weeks or so to get them back into great shape.....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol is 100% wrong. I think all dogs should weigh 144.762lbs as its been scientifically proven at that weight the dog will have the most impact on the decoy if it can get there.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Carol is 100% wrong. I think all dogs should weigh 144.762lbs as its been scientifically proven at that weight the dog will have the most impact on the decoy if it can get there.


Oh crap.....I forgot....LOL
(actually I thought it was 144.267....but I may be wrong.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Oh crap.....I forgot....LOL
> (actually I thought it was 144.267....but I may be wrong.


well you're a SAR handler and thusly don't have real working dogs so I don't expect you to know this hardcore stuff like me. I'll have to post vids of my dog, at the correct weight, he's unable to catch frisbees because they literally explode when he touches them because he hits them so hard. I'm afraid to even trial these dogs because they might kill the helper. I just don't think I could live with myself after that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> well you're a SAR handler and thusly don't have real working dogs so I don't expect you to know this hardcore stuff like me. I'll have to post vids of my dog, at the correct weight he's unable to catch frisbees because they literally explode when he touches them because he hits them so hard.


Kind of like skeet shooting eh??? 

I am really looking forward to seeing your 144 pound Mal....THAT is impressive. 

He is probably so powerful because you don't take him for all those walks that have killed all my dogs drive.....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Kind of like skeet shooting eh???
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing your 144 pound Mal....THAT is impressive.
> 
> He is probably so powerful because you don't take him for all those walks that kill drive.....



You mean KILLER drive right? RIGHT!!!? You can't have a personal protection dog if you are out walking them all the time. I don't want them thinking everybody is their friend and the neighborhood is a friendly place but now with the killer drive I'm afraid to take them out because then SAR people like you would get called in to help find the body but my 144.762lbs mal hits so hard the victims get vaporized. I wouldn't want one of your colleagues to look like an idiot when their dogs indicate bone dust.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wouldn't want one of your colleagues to look like an idiot when their dogs indicate bone dust.


:roll::roll::mrgreen:

Not going to be a SAR dog handler much longer....LOL 



BUT seriously and back on topic since we totally hijacked this thread....my first post is one that I stand by.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Just curious??!! I have seen working/sport dogs of all weights. Is this personal preference or are their advantages to some REAL thin working dogs???
> 
> Is there an ideal look/weight??


Just make sure your dog looks like this. This is considered the "norm" in the working dog world.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Just make sure your dog looks like this. This is considered the "norm" in the working dog world.


 LMAO!! That thing looks like a rat on 'roids.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike:

That dog may be the next governor of California


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Mike:
> 
> That dog may be the next governor of California


Does that mean it can’t balance a budget?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Just make sure your dog looks like this. This is considered the "norm" in the working dog world.


 
thats that Italian greyhound aint it what an overbite too but I have to agree it does look like a rat on roids lol...isnt pleasing to the eye either...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Tamara Villagomez said:


> thats that Italian greyhound aint it what an overbite too but I have to agree it does look like a rat on roids lol...isnt pleasing to the eye either...


Actually it's a whippet that is missing myostatin (which causes that double muscle effect, they purposely breed that into cows for beef slaughter) kinda cool huh. 


I don't know, my crapper dog weighs 63 lbs or so, she's 22 inches at the shoulders. You can feel her ribs if you run your fingers along, but you have to poke a little. Not fat, not skinny...but the bitch keeps eating cat food and has put on a good 5 lbs recently. I imagine she'll lose it now I put the cat food on a higher shelf. *
*


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I keep my dog and girl friend slim by giving them my special home made desert, ice chips with splenda (and slip them fat burners in their food when I cant take them out for as much activity as Id like)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> I keep my dog and girl friend slim )


I wouldn't even know how to respond to that, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Actually it's a whippet that is missing myostatin (which causes that double muscle effect, they purposely breed that into cows for beef slaughter) kinda cool huh.
> 
> 
> I don't know, my crapper dog weighs 63 lbs or so, she's 22 inches at the shoulders. You can feel her ribs if you run your fingers along, but you have to poke a little. Not fat, not skinny...but the bitch keeps eating cat food and has put on a good 5 lbs recently. I imagine she'll lose it now I put the cat food on a higher shelf.


Sorry got the breeds mixed up again I always do that with them two..that is kinda cool about the cows.. Why do dogs love cat food so much ?? mine always try to steal it too...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

reminds them of cat poop


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Obviously this was never meant to be a serious thread. 

Ugh.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol, your always getting cought in those "not so serious" threads. What's up with that? LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Carol, your always getting cought in those "not so serious" threads. What's up with that? LOL


I dunno.....want to help I guess. ugh LOL

Guess the board is more of a joke place now rather than serious discussion on working dogs......:-\"


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Carol:

I originally was asking seriously, but didn't real get much of an opinion. I would love to hear yours...

I was just wondering if the handlers that competed the super thin (not suggesting any mistreatment by any means) found that it was healthier maybe in the jumps, palisades, things of that nature would benefit the dog during working/competing...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Carol:
> 
> I originally was asking seriously, but didn't real get much of an opinion. I would love to hear yours...
> 
> I was just wondering if the handlers that competed the super thin (not suggesting any mistreatment by any means) found that it was healthier maybe in the jumps, palisades, things of that nature would benefit the dog during working/competing...


Apparently you haven't figured out that it depends on the dog. So if Carol and 100 other people say 65lbs is the perfect weight, you going to follow advice even after nobody has seen your dog?

I don't know what my dogs weigh exactly. It doesn't matter though because they are healthy, they look good and they work great at their current weight. 

I like to see ripped muscle and a hint of ribs but that's me. No Gerry Germwood and Jeff O, its not because I wish **I** looked like that. 

Jeff, take a few minutes a look through the photo gallery and look at a few dogs. You'll see a trend in how they look. Once you have a visual idea of what you like, go for that. How does your dog look and work now?


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, He works well now in is bitework, long runs, no issue. I haven't been able to get him on the palisade yet. That's kind of where my thought process was for the thread that if once i start running him through the R2 and R3 routine if it would be better to slim him down...

He weighs in about 75lbs, can't really see his ribcage, definitely feel it. I'll browse the photo gallery


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

jeff gamber said:


> Carol:
> 
> I originally was asking seriously, but didn't real get much of an opinion. I would love to hear yours...
> 
> I was just wondering if the handlers that competed the super thin (not suggesting any mistreatment by any means) found that it was healthier maybe in the jumps, palisades, things of that nature would benefit the dog during working/competing...


Jeff, this was my very first post in this thread: 

*I dunno, I just want to be able to see a rib or two when the dog is not super active and when they are working see more ribs.

I don't want the dog painfully thin, however, my older Mal is a BITCH to keep looking like she is not a rescue case. I swear she pants and loses weight.

Good exercise and conditioning is key as well. My dogs are just coming out of a long, really cold winter so they need to lose a few pounds as I put wieght on them since they are outside kennel dogs.....

Time to break out the four wheeler and set up the tires and what not.....it will take a couple of weeks or so to get them back into great shape.....*

I won't ever really give a weight as it really does depend on the dog as Chris states. My older Mal is at 74 and eats 2c of kibble in the am and 2 to 3lbs of raw at night, the Dutchie at healthy weight is 57 (he is FAT now since he is retired and living with the folks), the Bloodhound I keep at about 92 and he gets 1.8 to 2.2lbs of raw, the GSD is at 79 right now and will be at 74 since the weather is starting to get warmer, I have backed him off to 1.8lbs of raw and will gradually lower it until he hits goal weight and then maintain. 

I do tend to feed more when the dogs are working and training hard since they seem to need it. 

Baby Ash is being fed raw for an ideal adult weight of 68lbs right now as her parents are on the big side. 

It is really a balance of watching the dogs, keeping an eye on them and knowing when they are too heavy or thin.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Well, He works well now in is bitework, long runs, no issue. I haven't been able to get him on the palisade yet. That's kind of where my thought process was for the thread that if once i start running him through the R2 and R3 routine if it would be better to slim him down...
> 
> He weighs in about 75lbs, can't really see his ribcage, definitely feel it. I'll browse the photo gallery


Post a pic of your dog. 75lbs doesn't mean anything to a person who can't see your dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

So....what shoe size do you think is best for dog training? LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> So....what shoe size do you think is best for dog training? LOL



:lol: :lol: :lol:

I was trying to come up with a suitable parallel, and that one is perfect.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Post a pic of your dog. 75lbs doesn't mean anything to a person who can't see your dog.




Yes, this is the point. There are plenty of folks here who can help to evaluate weight from a good photo (or better, one from the side and one from above).


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

SOunds good. I will get them off my camera and uploaded.

Thx


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> So....what shoe size do you think is best for dog training? LOL


The shoes that make me run the fastest of course. 

I think what the OP was asking isn't about physical weight but rather condition. My impression was he wanted to understand what's the deal with those super skinny Mals you see from time to time. I really don't know but here's my thoughts...

First, most of those stick figures don't stay that way. I've had my share of skinny big dogs (Dogue de Bordeaux) that between 2-3 years of age finally start looking normal. Why did they look like that (underweight) to begin with? Rearing methods. The greatest physical challenges I generally put to my dogs is before 2 years of age so I pay considerable attention to their physical condition during that time. If my friends in the breed had these same dogs they would have been 10-15 lbs heavier. 

Anyway, some of that super skinny physique is genetic, but sometimes it is driven by how people raise their young dogs up. Yes, the extra few lbs does make a difference in performance but you see that more in a dog like I have not the 65-80 lb dogs who were bred for intensely physical work.

Ideal weight, not so important but I do like my non mastiff dogs to be around 68-72 lbs. Going wider to a spread of 65-78 works for me too. That's ideal but otherwise it has nothing to do with anything that concerns me.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I like to see ripped muscle and a hint of ribs but that's me. No Gerry Germwood and Jeff O, its not because I wish **I** looked like that.


My..someone has superior retention skills, like an elephant  

Mr Muchaluk, I apologise for calling you a chubbie, but hey..we are what we are.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> I won't ever really give a weight as it really does depend on the dog as Chris states. My older Mal is at 74 and eats 2c of kibble in the am and 2 to 3lbs of raw at night, the Dutchie at healthy weight is 57 (he is FAT now since he is retired and living with the folks), the Bloodhound I keep at about 92 and he gets 1.8 to 2.2lbs of raw, the GSD is at 79 right now and will be at 74 since the weather is starting to get warmer, I have backed him off to 1.8lbs of raw and will gradually lower it until he hits goal weight and then maintain.


My dog was in the mid 70's from about a year until now at 20 months, well I don't know when it changed but he is 83 lbs now and still pretty much looks the same to me.

Within reason, the dog will weigh whatever the numbers on the scale tell you it is.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Personally, I would like a dog around 60-65 lbs, because that is what I can comfortably lift. 

Unfortunately, the dogs I have now each weigh more than that, but they are at the correct weight for them (except for my Mal, who I was informed at training last night has pudged up a bit this winter and could stand to lose a couple) which means I can see a definite waist and uptuck and easily feel ribs, but not hipbones. 

As far as super skinny Mals - I was told by Ronan's breeder that they tend to be fast metabolism dogs. As a young dog, it was hard keeping weight on him, despite giving him almost double the recommended amount of food (Wellness). Combine that with a picky eater and you have a super skinny dog. Changing food fixed that, but I had to find the food that worked for him. My Labx, on the other hand, is an 'easy keeper' - it doesn't take much to put weight on him and he would happily eat himself into obesity if only I would let him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the lean, hard look to often is nothing more then people not feeding properly in order to "present" a nice looking working dog. 
I saw the same thing in working terriers. It's way to obvious to anyone that knows what their looking at.
I think Carol's comment about seeing a few ribs when still and a few more when working is pretty acurate as opposed to giving a particular weight. 
I don't like seeing hip bones sticking out. That's where good muscle should come to play.


----------

